# Grappling Clips



## MJS (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok...if it hasn't been noticed already, one of our fellow MT members posted here asking for help with her grappling.  She received many excellent replies.  One member, Aaron Little, went out and actually filmed a clip with a few of his students, covering the question that Sarah had.  Shortly after he posted the clip, he received some requests for future clips.

The point of this thread is to basically take a survey from the people who frequent this thread and forum.  Aaron is looking for some ideas for future clips, as well as if this is something that people would like to see.

So.....comments/suggestions??

Mike


----------



## Sarah (Oct 22, 2004)

This is great, Im looking forward to seeing some future clips.

Being a beginner, I dont really know what to ask, but will post questions as I come across them in training!!

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 22, 2004)

As a coach and a video producer this should not be too much trouble to do. I am heading out to teach a seminar this weekend in Tennessee so I will not be able to post again until Monday. I will check in then and see what has been discussed and then decide what to shoot next. Lets keep the topics on Striking, Clinch/Wrestling,and Ground/Grappling for now.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> As a coach and a video producer this should not be too much trouble to do. I am heading out to teach a seminar this weekend in Tennessee so I will not be able to post again until Monday. I will check in then and see what has been discussed and then decide what to shoot next. Lets keep the topics on Striking, Clinch/Wrestling,and Ground/Grappling for now.


Narrowing the topics down to three general ones sound good to me. I'll think some more about submitting specific questions/issues that you can consider within these topics and post them to you soon.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2004)

I've been having trouble with this, but how do you quickly break the hold of the gyaku-juji-jime (reverse cross lock) from a mounted opponent? I've heard it said that you can push on the elbows to break the lock and then apply the same choke to them. There has to be another way to get out, because some opponents I have don't give easily at their elbows.

- Ceicei


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 22, 2004)

I think grappling vids would be excellent. I am always looking for good info on other styles.


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Oct 24, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Ok...if it hasn't been noticed already, one of our fellow MT members posted here asking for help with her grappling.  She received many excellent replies.  One member, Aaron Little, went out and actually filmed a clip with a few of his students, covering the question that Sarah had.  Shortly after he posted the clip, he received some requests for future clips.
> 
> The point of this thread is to basically take a survey from the people who frequent this thread and forum.  Aaron is looking for some ideas for future clips, as well as if this is something that people would like to see.
> 
> ...


don't know if you folks have ever checked out the bjj.org site but they have awsome techs and afew good avi's, enjoy

btw, to get things rolling, the situation, you've set up your opponent with a jab, cross, roundhouse kick combo and you want to get him down, what is your next grappling move? osoto gari? single leg? what? got a vid you want to share?

http://www.bjj.org/techniques/



 :asian:


----------



## grappling_mandala (Oct 25, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I've been having trouble with this, but how do you quickly break the hold of the gyaku-juji-jime (reverse cross lock) from a mounted opponent? I've heard it said that you can push on the elbows to break the lock and then apply the same choke to them. There has to be another way to get out, because some opponents I have don't give easily at their elbows.
> 
> - Ceicei


As they sink the initial grip (the most important part) take your opposite arm and feed it underneith the TOP arm they have cross gripped with. Feed your elbow through.... This will create a huge gap in their cross grip and they will be unable to complete the choke without changing techniques. As you feed underneith you should look to trap the cross gripped arm, trap the same side ankle (with your foot) and roll them. 

This goes for when someone sinks a cross grip from guard as well. Opposite arm feeds under the TOP arm. If you feed under the bottom arm you make it tighter. I'll post a video tommorow if you want. 

Dave Copeland SBGi Beaverton

PS- you can't choke a skilled player while they have you mounted.


----------



## Aaron Little (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I will try and something new up by weekend.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 26, 2004)

grappling_mandala said:
			
		

> As they sink the initial grip (the most important part) take your opposite arm and feed it underneith the TOP arm they have cross gripped with. Feed your elbow through.... This will create a huge gap in their cross grip and they will be unable to complete the choke without changing techniques. As you feed underneith you should look to trap the cross gripped arm, trap the same side ankle (with your foot) and roll them.


Umm. Ok, I think I understand what you mean.  When you say opposite, do you mean as in their Right arm with my Left arm, or is it R with R? 



> PS- you can't choke a skilled player while they have you mounted.


Why not?

Thanks!

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Why not?



Not really any leverage when you're on your back.  The reach advantage for the person on top is greater than the person on the bottom.  If the one on the bottom extends their arms, they're opening themselves up to an armlock.

Mike


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 26, 2004)

The guy on top maintains an advantage of leverage. You can throw on a wicked sleeve or collar choke, and he just pretty much needs to wedge a forearm in your throat and press up. If he's nice. If he's not, he'll snag the arms you're choking him with, and use them as matchsticks. 

D.


----------



## Rikki (Oct 26, 2004)

Aside from getting armbarred, you have to remember that if they are mounted on you they are probably trying to make hamburger out of your face.


----------



## Maltair (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd be intersted in learning ways of countering take downs and also ways to transition from the ground back to a standing situation. Being a Kenpo guy I want to stay/get back to where my strength is. :mp5: Thanxs:asian:


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 27, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Why not?


You need your legs to control the opponent and hold him in place.  Without that he has all the leveredge, and mobility.

ll he really has to do is put his head on the floor and you got no leveredge to choke him.  He can also dismount, or press your face to the floor with one hand, lift himself up a bit and go into a arm bar.

Or he can gi choke you, seeing as he's got the leveredge and you don't...

Few other nasty things that can happen...

Don't attack from the bottom of mount, escape first.

And while we are giving rules like that, don't attack from within there guard unless you are going for a leg lock or baiting him into something else.  You're not going to tap a skilled person from within there guard...


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 27, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Don't attack from the bottom of mount, escape first.


Excellent point to remember. I need to learn more escapes though...  Hopefully, some of you may give better tips how to get out of that mounted choke.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Timing is everything.  You got to bridge hard while he is digging for it, once he is set and planted in position you're in trouble.


Most common mistake on bridging that people don't think of is not getting height.  Bridge high, then go higher, then turn over.

If he has one hand in for the choke, that arm is easy to trap.  He likely will open some space while digging for the second (His head isn't on the floor) So fight with him on it, get him working for that choke, all the while covertly setting up your escape (Trapping the arm and leg)

If you can't bridge him off at least buck him and drive him forward with your knee if you have to.  Just keep him off balance BEFORE he gets it locked in place.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Oct 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Umm. Ok, I think I understand what you mean. When you say opposite, do you mean as in their Right arm with my Left arm, or is it R with R?


I mean the top players right arm is cross gripped, so that means his hand is on the inside of your right collar, so your reach UNDER with your RIGHT arm, get your elbow up into it, and clear the cross gripped hand. At that point you should already be thinking about a hipover reversal and a knee-elbow escape, whichever presents itself. 

Why can't you choke someone from mount bottom? In reach up with your arms you expose a very valuable piece of real estate on your body, your armpits, their hips will close in on that space and isolate your upper body. Then they will punch you in the head, armbar you, choke you, triangle you, or a number of other fun things! Always best to keep your elbows in tight from mount bottom. 

Dave in Oregon


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 30, 2004)

This is an excellent idea!  I would be very interested in seeing some video that might help me in my Kenpo as Maltair mentioned.  We do very little groungwork in our school and I would be interested in seeing some simple beginner escapes that help me get back to my feet as quickly as possible.  I really liked the first video...thanks for taking the time to create and post it! :ultracool


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2004)

For other newbys like me that had not seen the On The Map web site, here is a link!


http://onthemat.com/videos.php


----------



## Aaron Little (Nov 11, 2004)

I must apologize for my absences from the forum for the past little bit.  With Rikkis fight in Hook and Shoot last weekend, prereleaseing a new Clinch fighting video, and shooting the footage for two more new training videos I have been in it up to my eyeballs. I have two guys fighting here in Lexington this weekend but I will try and shoot some video answers next week.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 11, 2004)

So how did Rikki do??



			
				Aaron Little said:
			
		

> I must apologize for my absences from the forum for the past little bit. With Rikkis fight in Hook and Shoot last weekend, prereleaseing a new Clinch fighting video, and shooting the footage for two more new training videos I have been in it up to my eyeballs. I have two guys fighting here in Lexington this weekend but I will try and shoot some video answers next week.


----------



## Aaron Little (Nov 11, 2004)

I do not have the words to fully express just how proud I am of Rikki. We knew going in that 135 was too heavy for her to fight at but she wanted the opportunity to fight on this show. 


She fought two five minute rounds against a larger and more experienced opponent (Jan Finney) and gave 110%. Even though Rikki lost the decision she proved to everyone in attendance just what she is made of. She drove for the whole 10 minutes and took everything that her opponent had to offer and never wavered. 


I have cornered more fights than I can possibly count and I have never seen such heart and determination in my life. She is quite possibly the toughest person I have ever known. 


The biggest lesson learned was one we already knew going in. She really needs to be fighting at 115.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's my current collection. Adding to it weekly. 

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/gallery/video_archive

Disclaimer: for informational use only. Seek qualified instruction and supervision before executing jiu jitsu technique. I'm not responsible for any group or individuals irresponsible training.

Enjoy.

Dave in Oregon


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2004)

Aaron,

 Do you have any more clips of tips for us or have you decided to discontinue that?  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 22, 2004)

I do plan on posting more clips.  Please see my new thread.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's a 100 meg grappling music vid. I know, not small, all you high bandwidth users enjoy. 

Misc. moves and movement. All grappling. Enjoy. 

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/albums/album61/davefui.mpg

Dave


----------



## grappling_mandala (Dec 27, 2004)

I lowered the size to 50 megs. That's as small as I can get it. 

Dave


----------

